# where did you get your lace rock?



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm looking for lace rock... I'm remodeling my 29 gal in preparation for starting a brichardi colony...

I want lace rock because I've seen a bunch of tanks on this site with it and it looks awesome! But I can't find it...

If you are in the Tampa Bay are and found lace rock... help me out! thanks!


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

landscape supply stores


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Unfortunatly , I found all mine at the LFS and paid $2 a pound....
Wish my landscape supplier carried it but they looked at me like I'm from Mars when I asked for it.


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

i got it for .50 a lb.  
i bought 150 lbs. of it


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Hoosier Tank said:


> Unfortunatly , I found all mine at the LFS and paid $2 a pound....
> Wish my landscape supplier carried it but they looked at me like I'm from Mars when I asked for it.


you so right about that.....them fool looked at me like " wtf is a lace rock" :lol: but then i found some its called immagination rock look just like lace rock but its tan color for 33 cents/ pound..lace is more gray
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=172908


----------



## ictoae (May 17, 2008)

I got mine at a local landscape supplier at .50/lb also. I've got about 70-80 lbs in my 30g. It looks nice


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

Got mine at the LFS for $2.50/lb


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Sometimes landscaping stores sell it as lava rock, or white lava rock. I remember seeing it once way up north at a landscaping place selling it as "Ocean Rock".

It's usually pretty cheap at landscaping stores. Buying rock at an LFS is kinda like buying all your groceries at a 7/11, sure you can get everything you want, but you're gonna pay big for it.


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

Joea said:


> Buying rock at an LFS is kinda like buying all your groceries at a 7/11, sure you can get everything you want, but you're gonna pay big for it.


lol, so true!


----------



## Nutty4Mbunas (Mar 27, 2008)

I brought mine from Miami on one of my last visits and went to Miami Beach and picked up so brain coral and some flat stones there too. They were rebuilding that beach! It was free and very cheap


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

This is where my LFS buys theirs from: http://www.fellerstone.com/

I;d call them and see if you can either order a few boxes or if they can locate a local dealer for you, or a business that they deal with that they can send your order to.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

out here its called mexican lace and its .35 a pound.i got 200#'s.but now im looking at the texas holey rock but man is it spendy.


----------

